
Amazon CEO Bezos Called to Testify Before Congress - zstring
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/01/house-judiciary-committee-asks-amazon-ceo-jeff-bezos-to-testify-over-allegedly-misleading-congress.html
======
op03
Congress and its BS. Who cares what Bezos says to Congress? Sick of Congress
and its pointless theatrics. Bezos will show up with 800 lawyers and say
nothing.

There is an Anti-Trust division in the DoJ. What is their job? Why are they
snoozing?

~~~
ebg13
> _There is an Anti-Trust division in the DoJ. Why are they snoozing?_

Too much trust?

------
0xy
Knowing not much about this story, what are the odds that Amazon executives
did not know about the use of this data and didn't order or condone it?

From a total outsider, it seems plausible that cowboy merchandisers within
Amazon could find that data to get an edge for their own careers. It's not
even clear they used internal data, right? I know there are many third-party
tools that Amazon sellers use to analyze products and categories.

